# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدل پیش دانشگاهی برای کنکور 94 تاثیر داره ؟

## Chiz

سلام

توی فرم ثبت نام کنکور که باید معدل پیش دانشگاهی هم مینوشتیم یعنی اگه سال دیگه بخوام کنکور بدم معدل پیش دانشگاهی هم تاثیر داره ؟ ( اگه امسال قبول نشدم )

----------


## ali_s9412

به احتمال زیاد نه . چون فقط بعضی دروس به صورت نهایی برگزار میشه

----------


## n.rajaei

نه معدل پیش تاثیری نداره مگر اینکه قانون جدید بذارن 4 درس نهایی هستش و نمراتشونم از 20 نمیدونم چرا ایشون میگن از 15  !!!  :Y (668):

----------


## zendegiyeno

> به احتمال زیاد نه . چون فقط بعضی دروس به صورت نهایی برگزار میشه و تازه نمرش هم از 15 محاسبه میشه


چرا از ١٥ ؟! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## n.rajaei

از 15 نیستا !!  اگر اشتباه نکنم  از 15 مال چند سال پیش بود (نظام قدیم)  !!

----------


## ali_s9412

اِ  :Y (463):  پس مثله دو سال پیش نیست

----------


## MJavadD

معدل پیش فعلا که تاثیری نداره ولی بازم کم کاری نکنید چون اینا هیچ کارشون درست و حسابی نیست یه دفعه سال دیگه میگن معدل پیشم مهمه

----------


## aref98

من میخوام سال 1394 کنکور بدم . آیا معدل کل دیپلم مهمه یا فقط نمرات امتحانهای نهایی سال سوم

ممنون

----------


## MJavadD

نمرات امتحان نهایی

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستان از معدل پیش دانشگاهی غافل نشید مثلا اگه پزشکی بورسیه ارتش بشی معدل کل 18 به بالا میخواد.

----------


## aref98

ممنون از جواد جان


نمرات مستمری سال سوم چطور مهمه؟؟

----------


## MJavadD

> ممنون از جواد جان
> 
> 
> نمرات مستمری سال سوم چطور مهمه؟؟


برای معدل کتبی(که اصل همینه) نه ولی کل مهمه 
کلا نذار مستمرتم کم بشه شاید یه جا به درد خورد

----------


## MAHSA

فعلا ملاک فقط معدل کتبی سومه

----------


## amirkhan

سلام.
به نظرتون امكان داره نمرات امتحان نهايي يش دانشگاهي در كنكور94 تاثير بدن؟؟

----------


## Ensany

نه به هیچ وجه!

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام.
> به نظرتون امكان داره نمرات امتحان نهايي يش دانشگاهي در كنكور94 تاثير بدن؟؟


مشابه بود/ادغام شد
جستجو کنید دوستان :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

یعنی اگر 25 درصد مال سال سوم هست 75 درصد دیگه مال کنکوره؟یعنی من احتمال دارم که کلا اون 25 درصد رو از دست بدم چون امتحان نهایی رو کلا خراب کردم سال سوم.
حالا امیدی هست با 75 درصد دیگه بتونم پزشکی یا داروسازی قبول بشم؟

----------


## mohamadj07

> یعنی اگر 25 درصد مال سال سوم هست 75 درصد دیگه مال کنکوره؟یعنی من احتمال دارم که کلا اون 25 درصد رو از دست بدم چون امتحان نهایی رو کلا خراب کردم سال سوم.
> حالا امیدی هست با 75 درصد دیگه بتونم پزشکی یا داروسازی قبول بشم؟


اون ک مسلمه میشه
ضمنا کل 25 درصد کتبی رو ک از دست ندادی!!

----------


## sin fc

سلام.

ببخشید با یه سوال اومدم : امروز شنیدم که میگن کسایی که معدل پیش دانشگاهی پایین دارن ، حتی اگه قبول بشن حق ادامه تحصیل تو رشته ها و دانشگاه های برتر رو ندارن!!! مثلا یه فرد با احتساب معدل نهایی سوم اگه رتبه 200 بشه اما معدل پیش دانشگاهیش 14 باشه حق نداره بره دانشگاه تهران!
خودم فک می کنم شایعه باشه باتوجه به اینکه هیچ اشاره ای نشده به این مطلب از طرف سازمان سنجش. ( من سوالم در مورد کنکور 94 هست ) 
( البته برای دانشگاه علوم قضایی ، دانشگاه ارتش و بقیته الله ظاهرا ذکر شده شرط معدل پیش. اما برای بقیه دانشگاه ها فقط معدل کتبی سوم ذکر شده. )

نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## artim

> سلام.
> 
> ببخشید با یه سوال اومدم : امروز شنیدم که میگن کسایی که معدل پیش دانشگاهی پایین دارن ، حتی اگه قبول بشن حق ادامه تحصیل تو رشته ها و دانشگاه های برتر رو ندارن!!! مثلا یه فرد با احتساب معدل نهایی سوم اگه رتبه 200 بشه اما معدل پیش دانشگاهیش 14 باشه حق نداره بره دانشگاه تهران!
> خودم فک می کنم شایعه باشه باتوجه به اینکه هیچ اشاره ای نشده به این مطلب از طرف سازمان سنجش. ( من سوالم در مورد کنکور 94 هست ) 
> ( البته برای دانشگاه علوم قضایی ، دانشگاه ارتش و بقیته الله ظاهرا ذکر شده شرط معدل پیش. اما برای بقیه دانشگاه ها فقط معدل کتبی سوم ذکر شده. )
> 
> نظر شما چیه؟


نه خیر چنین خبری واقعی نیست
شرط ثبت نام دانشگاه پاس کردن تمام واحد های پیش دانشگاهی با حداقل نمره قبولی هست

----------


## sin fc

> نه خیر چنین خبری واقعی نیست
> شرط ثبت نام دانشگاه پاس کردن تمام واحد های پیش دانشگاهی با حداقل نمره قبولی هست


این چیزی که می گید رو جایی نوشته؟؟

----------


## artim

> این چیزی که می گید رو جایی نوشته؟؟


از کلیات شرط ثبت نام پاس کردم تمام واحد های پیش دانشگاهیه
اگه قبول ندارین یا سرچ کنین یا از مدرسه یا واحد اموزش و پرورشتون بپرسین

----------


## Leonardo

سلام برای کنکور 94 که تاثیری نداشت ، برای کنکور 95 :

به نظر شما معدل پیش دانشگاهی در کنکور 95 تاثیر دارد یا خیر

----------

